# Online / Ap "dating"



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Men,

Is it a regular / 'normal' thing for women to text you revealing photos of themselves when you have only been texting / or chatting online for a week?

What are your thoughts, if you have received such a photo?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry, cant help you there. Never received a pic


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Rule 34: "If it exists, there is porn of it"
And, because of sexting, I would imagine there are any number of sites in the ether filled with descriptions of 'Images I wish I could unsee'.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When I was fishing, I had a woman send a picture of herself that revealed that she was either in an alternate reality where purple vinyl disco jumpsuits still exist, or she was flat out lying about "This picture is recent, really"


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I was at our local gas and snack store and heard this women telling her friend about this old guy at the nursing home she works for. Someone had given him a small laptop computer and apparently they found out he had some naked pictures of old women on it. I got the impression that they wanted to keep it as quiet as possible, so first they called in his family to talk to him about it. The kind of conversation I fervently hope I'm _never_ involved in. She told her friend that she overheard him complaining that they were taking away the only thing he had left.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Old men have a rep of grabbing nurses behinds at Nursing homes. Maybe he ll start doing that now that they took his puter away.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura, those files you sent aren't supported by my Chromebook, could you use another format and resend? I'M KIDDING EVERYONE! 

I haven't received any from anyone.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

must be something more to it than that. I don't see them taking his computer away. what a bunch of spoil sports! the women likely sent him their pics. as long as he wasn't breaking the law. you'd be surprised at what happens in some of them homes. they engage in more sex and what not then all of us put together. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Bill is researching Homes and making plans as we speak..lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NOPE. No way im a getting into onna them homes. I got a pill box with 6 pills in it. Hopefully only need one.
X worked for a nursing home that had a Nr Presley in it. he was notorious for grabbing the nurses butts. They knew beter than to lean over his bed, but she would tell me stories, at least a couple times a week about Mr Presley and his gropin grabby grubs. lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Not a man (and not sending private pictures to confirm this) but I would bet that almost every woman that has been on a dating site has had *at least* one guy send her a photo of his pride and joy.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't see the problem with that. Heck, here's mine:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Georgia, I don't know the people. It was like one of those conversations you just inadvertently overhear sometimes. The woman was telling about it while I was waiting in line. I don't remember her saying if they took the computer away. I got the sense she kind of found it humorous because nothing else worked right for the poor old fella (if you know what I mean), and that was all he had left to enjoy about sex.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

:drum:


newfieannie said:


> must be something more to it than that. I don't see them taking his computer away. what a bunch of spoil sports! the women likely sent him their pics. as long as he wasn't breaking the law. you'd be surprised at what happens in some of them homes. they engage in more sex and what not then all of us put together. ~Georgia


Something tells me that really doesn't take much, lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

RIGHT Tam.

Heres a pic of my pride and joy


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

Never happened to me. I must be on the wrong sites. Got any recommendations?  

Why the question? Have guys been asking you to send photos? I can guess your reply LOL


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, it looks SOOoo much like you!

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmerJoe said:


> Never happened to me. I must be on the wrong sites. Got any recommendations?
> 
> Why the question? Have guys been asking you to send photos? I can guess your reply LOL



No one has asked me to send any nudies....lol
I was curious because it is said that men are very visual, and you would think that women who are trying to 'hook' a man would capitalize on that trait. 
Ironically, it seems to be normal (from the sampling of females I have talked too ranging in age 19-49) for men to text pictures of their 'plumbing'. 
Even when they have never met the woman they are sending it too???

I have never received such a text; but I have only given my number to one person, 1 year ago, and found out in a week he was a raging alcoholic lunatic......
I figured I don't need to give out my number unless I have met them in person, and I haven't met anyone!!

BUT if I DID get one of those texts, I would print it, put the persons name and phone number on it, make several copies, and go w/ my hair stylist to a few different gay bars, and post them in the men's bathroom.
Oh yes I would. :nanner:


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> RIGHT Tam.
> 
> Heres a pic of my pride and joy


Love it FBB How completely Phallic ! The TWO Big Wheels, the nice LONG Tractor Body and that nice slender dual front end - Ohhh Myyyy Many a Crusty Farmer's Wife will squirm at the sight of that Bad Boy ! So how many "Hay Wagons" has that tractor Pushed Along into eh ? LOL :teehee:

_PS: I note the photo is nicely out of focus and just grainy enough, so that it could not be positively identified in a court of law.... Just looks like another Soft Porn Phallic Tractor picture.... 
_
What other Naughty Farm Equipment & Implements lurk in the wilds of the Country Side ?


As for the Original Topic.... Never sent any "Personal Pics" to anyone but a few women sent me a couple... BUT not entirely sure if the pic's belonged to them and never bothered to investigate - those spam type msgs... BUT does my SO have some of me, she does as she wanted t hem and I have a few of her as well... sometimes we are apart for 3-4 months so...... That's Different IMO.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWu4aynBK7E[/ame]


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> No one has asked me to send any nudies....lol
> I was curious because it is said that men are very visual, and you would think that women who are trying to 'hook' a man would capitalize on that trait.
> Ironically, it seems to be normal (from the sampling of females I have talked too ranging in age 19-49) for men to text pictures of their 'plumbing'.
> Even when they have never met the woman they are sending it too???
> ...


The legend continues. ound:


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

The junk pic thing is just off the charts weird and wrong.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I remember in HS reading that Russian guys were writing songs about their tractors. it was supposed to show us how backward they were.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

tamarackreg said:


> The junk pic thing is just off the charts weird and wrong.


I'm pretty sure that Bill's picture is a tractor. It would only be considered junk if every single part was both broken, and badly corroded.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Runs like a charm. Boy has it and my brush hog at his place to mow the pastures down.


----------



## carolpalmer (Jul 19, 2016)

A study says dating apps have made us all lower our standards. In an another study, it was found that online dating is growing at a rate of 20 percent every year in different parts of the world. Interestingly, smartphone users spend an average 81 minutes using mobile apps. One has multiple options to choose from like the Tinder.

It was quoted in theguardian that heavy reading increases empathy and makes users of dating sites increase the chance of clicking the link. I was the previous day going through a blog on how to choose the best lesbian dating service. Executive matchmaking services claim that the virtual reality dating increases efficiency saving time.
The Tinder was the recipient of the 2016 Dating Site Review's Editor's Top Pick. Only 9% of its user had difficulty committing because of all their options. The University of Chicago in its study found that 2/3rd of marriages between 2005 and 2012 were arranged through online dating websites.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's an interesting little tid bit.
My oldest is a book reading someone; loves to do research......
She read (in more place than one) that Pheromones play an ENORMOUS role in "making that connection"
Example: Let's say you are at an event and all the sudden someone 'catches your eye'.....the human brain has picked up 'the scent'. 
Online dating you cannot 'smell' your potential mate, until you meet them; and that's why so many say 'there was no spark / no chemistry / no pizzzazzz'
SO MANY are falling for the 'profile' and ignoring the natural way.
Hence the rarity of online dating actually working.

On top of the fact that men and women just lie their butts off........


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dangit Steve, ya figgered me out. that was me. That's why its so grainy lol, see my crank lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Caril, I wonder what the marrage % are by now


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's Carol. Sorry


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Those hormones cause lust, they don't potent a good connection. Met my husband 19 years ago online. We each got to know the person before we added the pheromones.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

I met Maggie online NOT a dating thing but through work.... I helped her with technical issues for the software she was using and we started casually chatting... after a year of that we were chatting a LOT and another year passed and then we decided to meet in person... CLICK ! 5 years later, we are still together and still smiling... (with occasional <<grins>> )....

Ahhh FBB, the wide world of Farm Porn (pinterest has a section).

PS: Folks who are into Cabins & Remote places THIS IS A MUST CHECK OUT !
http://cabinporn.com/ now if someone would make a site like that for......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I wonder how much stuff the guys who built that one on the edge of a rock lost down the rock and into the ocean. Since that's in Cali, id be afraid of a ground movement that would make my house a tempory houseboat lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I met SO on a dating site. Before we met and I was chatting with others,I had some men send pics of their worms like it was normal. I had no interest in talking to them after that. I am no prude but come on men


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad I sent a pic of my granddads tractor, not of my worms LOL
Laura, I think what you stated in your post goes for women mostly
AS FOR ME ONLY. If a woman came to the sale with short hair, a baggy blouse not tucked in her baggy pants and in flip flops, I wouldn't look twice,
BUTT
If that same woman came to the sail in bra length hair, a normally right fitting blouse, and right fitting jeans wearing a purse with the strap centered across her chest and wearing shoes of some kind, then I would take notice of her

What im trying to say, is that, I think, most times, its what a man or woman is wearing, how they wear it, and how their hair is, ON MEN as well as women, that trips our switches


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Men,
> 
> Is it a regular / 'normal' thing for women to text you revealing photos of themselves when you have only been texting / or chatting online for a week?
> 
> What are your thoughts, if you have received such a photo?


My position is that guys who ask for those things have only 1 thing on their mind and it isn't a committed relationship.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I think Shrek has tubs of worms setting around. Other than worm ranchers, I can't imagine any real purpose in pictures of them, though.

There are some very specific websites catering to sexual fantasies and motifs.
I think that many, many of the HT'ers are members of more than one forum, or subscription website. A grownup should be able to separate "fetlife" from ""organ grinders of the 1800's"

Even though, yeah, I can see the stretch you could make to connect the two.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep Dutchie, I suppose that most women have this position. But I ask you, Why would a man who finds a women who visually appeals to him, and he persues so as to learn more about her, and when deciding that she has the perfect look, the perfect mind, and the perfect heart not want a committed relationship.
When I married my X she had great looks. I didn't find out then that her heart and mind wernt going in the same direction as mine, same as with all my Xs. BUT, as time went on, decades if time, I came to realize that although her heart and mind wernt going in the same direction at the time as mine, that it was learning to, leaning towards that direction, and the love that we once had together, the kids and grandkids that we both have together now have renewed those ties, those bonds that we once had.
Im hoping that she gets well, and does have weight reduction sergery and once again looks good, BUT, if she just gets well, and stays the same size, that's OK also.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Clem, U saying that men who have met life are organ grinders?? lol


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

well to answer your question --out of the several 100 women ive met on blendr 1 has the others have tried to make the pictures classy ---the one that did send a naked pic --turned out to be a real women & when we met she turned out to be crazier than I am

out of the classy pictures every single one of thse have been online scammers that have even went so far as to chat me up many times a day for months --then suddenly need a few 100 bucks to help a sick relative or some other b-s story---and have manged to come up with several slightly plausibly stories as too why they cannot TALK on the phone with me --basically if they text you = for gods sake don't trust them --because if they truly liked you &are really searching for love(or even a hookup) theyd want to HEAR YOUR VOICE ---so until you talk with them and their voice matches your imagination of them --don't trust them PLEASE

and on a further note --please don't waste your time on blendr that phone ap is totally b-s &&&& id sure enjoy finding a free service that isn't a scam & yes im planning on throwing my hat into the barrel here in the singletree section --when I get around too it


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't worry. your hat and the santity of your singleness will be maintained in here lol.


----------



## carolpalmer (Jul 19, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Caril, I wonder what the marrage % are by now


According to statisticbrain, a research was conducted on May 12, 2017, it says percent of marriages in the last year in which the couple met on a dating site is 17%.
Check for few interesting facts:
Total number of single people in the U.S. 54,350,000
Total number of people in the U.S. who have tried online dating 49,650,000
Total eHarmony members 17,500,000
Total Match.com members 24,575,000
Number of questions to fill out on eHarmony survey 400
Annual revenue from the online dating industry $1,935,000,000
Average spent by dating site customer per year $243
Average length of courtship for marriages that met online 18.5 Months
Average length of courtship for marriages that met offline 42 Months
Percent of users who leave within the first 3 months 10 %
Percent of male online dating users 52.4 %
Percent of female online dating users 47.6 %
Percent of marriages in the last year in which the couple met on a dating site 17 %
Percent of current committed relationships that began online 20 %
Percent who say common interests are the most important factor 64 %
Percent who say physical characteristics are the most important factor 49 %
Percent of people who believe in love at first sight 71 %
Percent of women who have sex on the first online dating encounter 33 %
Percent of people who say they have dated more than one person simultaneously 53 %
Percent of sex offenders who use online dating to meet people 10 %


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

omg 400 questions to sign up for eharmony ?? and I thought I asked too many questions ---W O W


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I Guess IF you think your a good person than answering all 400 is just the hoop you have to jump through. IF you DONT think your a catch or have anything to offer, I imagine you say heck with it. Guess im a bum lol


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

yeah but can you imagine answering all those questions --then going out for a drink to recover ---you know whats going to happen when they find you a match ??????????
---shes going tooo SOMEHOW actually have more questions lol

ladies please don't get too mad --im just joking  kinda 

yeah but can you imagine answering all those questions --then going out for a drink to recover ---you know whats going to happen when they find you a match ??????????
---HE is going tooo SOMEHOW actually have more questions lol ---> same joke for the ladies too enjoy


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ASo, do they tell you what the other sex had to say they pair you with, & IF they do, after reading #390, who the heck remembers what the answer was to #1


----------

